#  ,
...    ,    . 

 ,   , -  :

-   ?
- ,

----------

2-  "....."      :Big Grin: 


    ....

... "     - ..."

----------

**,

----------

**,   ...?       :Smilie:

----------

,     )))))))))

----------

" "

-      ?

----------

-

----------


## MTs

> -


--

----------

> -      ?

----------


## MTs

:Smilie:

----------

, !

----------


## MVK

!!!

----------

> !!!


"   "

----------


## MVK

!!! :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## MVK

-

----------


## MVK

: , !
    ?

----------

- "   .

"    .  ,       "

----------


## SvetaSG

> .  ,       "


"  "

  ?
"   ? ,    !"

----------


## SvetaSG

" ,   ,    ?"

----------

> "   ? ,    !"


" "



> " ,   ,    ?"


" "

----------

",   !"
"       .."

----------

: "         "  "   " -

----------

> ",   !"
> "       .."


",  "



> "         "


"  "

----------

,  .. , !!!

----------

> ,  .. , !!!


"  "

" !"

----------


## Dima77

-     ?
- ... :Wow: 
-    :yes:

----------


## 1

.  

      - 
,     ?

----------


## 1

:Embarrassment:  


   .  



     ?

----------

> ?


,    "  "?

----------


## 1

:

"  ?
 - .
   "

----------


## NTaL

?

----------

> .
>    ?


.


 ,   -  .

----------

> , . :
> "..          !"


 .

----------

!!  :Smilie:

----------

> ,   -  .


-?

----------

.


- ,  .
- !   .

----------

> ,  .
> - !   .


    ?

----------


## _

> .
> 
> 
> - ,  .
> - !   .

----------

- ?
-.
- .

----------

?

----------

.

----------

-  .   .    .

    ?

-    .      .     ,   .   , .

----------

.

----------

.


-   ?
-  .
-  ,  ?       .

----------


## _

> -   ?
> -  .
> -  ,  ?       .


-?

----------

.

----------

> - ?
> -.
> - .


  ?

----------

. 
.     .  :Smilie:

----------

?

----------

.

----------



----------

**,   ...  :Smilie: 
.

----------

.



-    -  ?   ?

----------


## Juliashhka

> -    -  ?   ?


 ""!!!!

----------


## Juliashhka

- ,    - ?

----------


## Juliashhka

-   ,  ,  !    !

-   !

-    -  ?

----------

> - ,    - ?


  .

----------

-,  ,    ?
- .  ?
- .
-   .

----------

-     ?
- .  ,  ,  .  .

----------


## Juliashhka

> -,  ,    ?
> - .  ?
> - .
> -   .


- " "!

----------


## Juliashhka

-  ?  .... ,  !

----------

> -  ?  .... ,  !


"  "

----------

> - ?
> -.
> - .


  "  -   "?

----------

> -   ,  ,  !    !
> -   !
> -    -  ?


     "".



> - ?
> -.
> - . 
> 
>   "  -   "?


,   .  :Smilie:    " ".

----------


## Lartchik

"!  , !"

----------


## V

> "!  , !"

----------

.

----------


## _

> .

----------


## _

:

"      ""?
      ""?   ."

----------



----------


## _

> 


!  :Super:

----------

- ,    - .  ,   .
.   .  .

----------


## _

> - ,    - .  ,   .
> .   .  .


""

----------

.

----------


## NTaL

" -    ? 
-  . 
-     ,  ."

----------

? !   !

----------


## Lartchik

> ? !   !

----------


## NTaL

> ? !   !

----------


## nadezhda.l

-    !!!.     , ,

----------


## V

> " -    ? 
> -  . 
> -     ,  ."


-?

----------


## NTaL



----------


## Juliashhka

- !
- ,  ...

----------

? (   ...)

----------


## Juliashhka

> -   ,      ?
> - !!!


"   "

----------


## Juliashhka

-   !
-  !

----------


## Juliashhka

-  ,     .

----------


## V

> 


?

----------

> - !
> - ,  ...


 ...

----------


## Lartchik

> -  ,     .


, " "? :Embarrassment:

----------


## NTaL

> ? (   ...)


,    64 ,    .

----------


## NTaL

> -   !
> -  !



- !
- ,  ...

----------


## NTaL

> -  ,     .

----------


## _

> " -    ? 
> -  . 
> -     ,  ."


" "  , , ?

----------


## NTaL

> " "  , , ?

----------

"...   ..."

----------


## _

> "...   ..."

----------


## _

-  !
-   - ?
-  ...

----------


## _

-    .
- ,     ?
-  ...

----------


## _

-     .
- ?
-   !

----------


## NTaL



----------

> "...   ..."


  :Smilie: 



> -    .
> - ,     ?
> -  ...


 .



> -     .
> - ?
> -   !


   .   ...

----------


## _

,   .

----------

"- ,    ? 
,  ,    ,      !"

----------

?

,    !
     ,  .

----------


## _

> ,    !
>      ,  .

----------


## _

> "- ,    ? 
> ,  ,    ,      !"


  ?

----------

> -     .
> - ?
> -   !

----------

,   !

----------


## _

> ,   !


,   ,    ...
 " "?

----------

.  .

----------


## _

?     . 
?..

----------

.

----------


## _

.  :
"-  ,   -  ?
!    ,     (  ) ?
-     ?    ( 
)  ,    ?"

----------

"  ".
  .

----------


## _

!

----------


## _

"-    ,   ,     .     .           . "

----------


## _

"-      ,   ... ,  , -  ."

----------


## _

-  .         ,    ,   ,     ?

----------


## LUK_KUM

..... " "

----------


## _

"- ,        !"

----------



----------


## LUK_KUM



----------


## Juliashhka

> ,   !


- ""

----------

.  " "

----------

"  "

         ?
    , , ,... ?
.       .

----------


## LUK_KUM



----------


## _

> "  "
> 
>          ?
>     , , ,... ?
> .       .


"   "

----------


## _

-   ?
-    !       , .

----------


## _

"-     :    ?
- , .  . "

----------


## LUK_KUM

,

----------


## _

"-      .
-  . "

----------


## _

> ,


!

----------


## LUK_KUM



----------

-     ?
     . " ".  ?  ,   .
-   .

----------


## LUK_KUM



----------

.


-     ?
- .  ,  ,  .  .

----------

.
-     -  .   , .           .              .

----------

.

----------

-    ,    ?
-   .

----------

-      ?
-  .

----------

- ,        .
-       ?  ,         .

----------

> -     -  .   , .           .              .


  .



> -    ,    ?
> -   .


  -..."  ".

----------


## Lartchik

> - ,        .
> -       ?  ,         .


 ?

----------


## _

> -      ?
> -  .

----------


## _

"-     ,   ... ,  , -  ."

----------

,     ?

----------


## _

> ,     ?

----------

.

----------

.

----------

"-    ,   ,     .     .           . "
.

"   ."
   .

----------

,    ,   ,  
. ,    .

----------

> .


 .

----------


## _

> ,    ,   ,  
> . ,    .


?

----------

> ?


.

----------

?

----------

.

----------

.

----------

-      ?
-    ,       .            ,  .

----------

"! -, !"

----------

> "! -, !"


 .

  "",      -  !

----------

- " "

----------

> - " "


.

----------


## Notta

> .
> 
>   "",      -  !


" "

-"    !"

----------

> -"    !"


 .

----------

> " "


.

----------

.  ...

----------

.

----------

.

-   .     .      .

----------

"... ,     ,     ..."

----------

> -   .     .      .


  .

----------

> .


.

----------

> "... ,     ,     ..."


  ?

----------

. ,    ...  :Smilie:

----------

.

----------

> .


 /.

      .   -.

----------

40    . -    .

----------

[QUOTE=] /.

.

----------


## agur

> 40    . -    .


   .

,         :Stick Out Tongue: 
  ,  ...

----------


## NTaL

> ,        
>   ,  ...


.?

----------

,  ,  !!!  :Smilie:

----------

!

----------


## agur

> !


   (), )))

----------


## KEY

> ,  ,  !!!


   "-!"  :Stick Out Tongue:  
,    -: 
-  ,  ,  , ! ()
-    ...()

----------

-  !
-  .
-  !
-    ...
-  !
-     ...

----------


## YUM

..   , ...
..,    , ....
..      , . !
..    .
.. ,     ...  !   !
 ,  : ,  !  :Wow: 
"  "

----------



----------

" "

----------

" "

----------

> " "



 !

----------


## Kazanova

, ...........

----------

> , ...........


"  !" (  -  )

----------

.   ,      .

----------

> .   ,      .

----------

> 


, .    "          ,        ,   ,   ,     ."

----------

> , .    "          ,        ,   ,   ,     ."


" "

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

-   ?
-  :    .    -   ?   ?

----------


## Kazanova

-    :Smilie:

----------

> -


   ?

----------

> -  !
> -  .
> -  !
> -    ...
> -  !
> -     ...


"    "?

----------

"    " - .

   :

- ,    ,   !
-  ?
-    .   ...
- ,  ,      !..

----------

... , , " " ...          ...

----------

